# Separating Bucklings



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

At what age do you separate your bucklings from your doelings?


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

For the standard size, I go around 3-4 months or I band them if they are for the freezer. Mini breeds I would go a bit earlier. When I had Nigerians I think I used 10 weeks.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I have always separated bucklings at 12 weeks old.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Two months


----------



## Junkscouts (Jul 18, 2010)

I can tell you 5 months is tool late! Last year a buckling just shy of 5 months old bred 2 of my does (they both had twin girls at the end of February). I moved him that day because I saw him mounting and realized it was way past time to separate them. I was going to use him anyway, but I hadn’t exactly planned it that way.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, I knew 5 months would be way too late. I was hoping to go to 3 months. He's in with other kids a tad younger than he is so it sounds like I'll be safe (or my little girls will be).


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't have an exact time table because I go by the individual animal. This year the one buckling I decided to keep, started acting "rowdy" at the age of two months. Now, he has to "break out" to successfully breed, but he was practicing WAY too much for comfort so out he came! 

I knew a lady who raised sheep and did not separate a set of twin lambs, a ram and a ewe, until they were three months old. Well. 152 days later, that ewe lamb produced a ram lamb. So she was bred by her twin. It was a really GOOD ram lamb, fortunately for him, and I owned him for years. A living testimony to the idea of separating as early as possible, if I ever had reason to be suspicious!


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I usually seperate them at three months old. I just may put the bottle baby buckling I plan to use this fall in with the bucks sooner. He's already startig to extend his penis and smell it. I don't want him breeding the doelings. The other bottle baby buckling will be banded soon.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

goatkid said:


> I usually seperate them at three months old. I just may put the bottle baby buckling I plan to use this fall in with the bucks sooner. He's already startig to extend his penis and smell it. I don't want him breeding the doelings. The other bottle baby buckling will be banded soon.


So Kathie, you put a young buckling in with adult bucks? They don't beat the crap out of him?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Cindy, I know with my bucks they generally will not beat up a buckling (usually weaning time is not near rut and that matters!). I don't like doing that though because you know it's nerve wrackig for the poor guy unless he goes in with a buddy. 

I have found the time of year matters a lot. If its a late born buckling, look out! Earlier born bucklings, 3 months is fine.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I put bucklings in with the big bucks too. They seem to prefer sparring partners closer to their own size, so two big bucks won't pay much mind to little bucks.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I saw a 6 week old buckling born in August extend his penis, I was shocked! LOL. But, it was a mini goat, so guess I shouldn't have been too shocked to see him acting so mature so young.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

So even if a buck kid can extend, what about the doelings? Surely at 2 months they cannot be ready to breed, can they?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I have never had a problem with early breeding. I had a buckling paw and stamp and snort at me this uear, and he'd only been on earth a day, lol. He's not even well endowed, lol.


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

@Cindy: yeah, sometimes they can. I have not just seen cases of a doe being bred early, but also sheep, horses and llamas. It just depends on the individual. It all depends on the doe and whether she starts to cycle. It does not mean that it should happen or be a good thing, just that it IS possible.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I have seen does cycle at like a month of age!


----------

